# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  زمان احتمالی اجرای طرح ترمیم معدل دیپلم اعلام شد

## Orwell

استقبال گسترده و آمار بالای بازدید خبر "  ترمیم معدل "و پیام های دریافتی درباره آن نشان می‌دهد که تعداد  دانش‌آموزان موافق با این طرح بیش از مخالفان است به همین دلیل بسیاری از  موافقان دچار اضطراب ناشی از زمان اجرای طرح شده‌اند و با وجود آن که متن  خبر گویای بخشی از پاسخ مخاطبان بود، با این حال برخی از دانش‌آموزان  همچنان خواستار تعیین زمان اجرای این مصوبه بودند.      تماس با شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش و اعلام درخواست اجرای طرح تا دی ۹۴ یا  خرداد ۹۵ و تشویق یکدیگر برای گفتگوی تلفنی با مسئولان شورا در این رابطه  از جمله بازتاب‌های اعلام خبر این مصوبه و در نهایت حکایت از میزان استقبال  و اصرار دانش‌آموزان نیازمند اجرای این طرح بود.
     خبرنگار جام جم آنلاین با هدف پیگیری درخواست مخاطبان خود با شورای عالی  آموزش و پرورش تماس گرفت و موفق به گفتگو با حسین ریاحی‌نژاد، مدیر کمیسیون  اساسنامه‌ها و مقررات تحصیلی شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش شد. *ریاحی‌نژاد بعد از مطلع شدن از تعداد بالای موافقان این مصوبه می  گوید: این مصوبه فعلا در شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش است و طرح هنوز برای  تصویب توسط رئیس جمهور به عنوان رییس این شورا به ریاست جمهوری ارسال نشده  است.*     وی که با نارضایتی مخالفان بیش از موافقان مواجه بوده است به همین دلیل  گمان نمی‌کرد که تعداد متقاضیان اجرای هر چه سریعتر این مصوبه زیاد باشد،  در ادامه می گوید: دانش‌آموزان لازم است صبور باشند چون ممکن است ریاست  محترم جمهور اصلا آن را مورد تایید قرار ندهند اما در صورت تصویب و بازگشت  آن به دبیرخانه شورای عالی، اجرای آن نیازمند ابلاغ و تدوین شیوه‌نامه  اجرایی توسط معاونت متوسطه و مرکز سنجش آموزش و پرورش است.
     به گفته مدیر کمیسیون اساسنامه ها و مقررات تحصیلی شورای عالی آموزش و  پرورش، فارغ التحصیلان سال ۸۴ به بعد با هر نمره‌ای مشمول اجرای این طرح  می‌شوند.
     وی درباره درخواست برخی از فارغ التحصیلان درباره اجرای این طرح برای دی  ۹۴، تأکید می‌کند: برای ما هم مشخص نیست که تصویب این طرح بعد از ارسال به  ریاست جمهوری چقدر زمان می برد.ممکن است ۱۰ روز یا چند ماه طول بکشد به  همین دلیل نمی‌توانیم زمان دقیق اجرای آن را اعلام کنیم.     ریاحی نژاد در پاسخ به این پرسش که آیا امکان رایزنی با ریاست جمهوری برای  تصویب طرح در مدت زمان کوتاه میسر است، می گوید: متاسفانه با وجود  رایزنی‌های قبلی اما در مجموع برای تصویب مصوبات یک مقدار مشکل داریم. با  این وجود، پیش‌بینی می‌کنیم این طرح برای خرداد ۹۵ اجرا شود و بدون شک با  توجه به توضیحات مذکور، امکان اجرای آن در دی ماه سال جاری وجود ندارد.
     مدیر کمیسیون اساسنامه‌ها و مقررات تحصیلی شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش در  بخش دیگر اظهارات خود در پاسخ به سوال برخی داوطلبان درباره امکان درج  نمرات جدید در کنکور سال ۹۵ تأکید می کند: شرکت در کنکور یک بحث است. بحث  تاثیر ۲۵ درصدی نمره امتحان کتبی بحث دیگری است .شما می توانید بعد از شرکت  در ازمون کنکور، نمراتتان را بدهید تا در سوابق تحصیلی‌تان لحاظ کنند اگر  اجرای طرح به دی نرسد، فرد می‌تواند در امتحانات خرداد شرکت کند و چون  اعلام نتیجه کنکور به تابستان می‌افتد از این جهت مشکلی ندارد که قبل از  ثبت‌نام در کنکور باشد.
    وی ادامه می دهد: در هر حال فرقی نمی کند، سوابق تحصیلی شما می‌تواند  مربوط به دی یا خرداد باشد. چون در بازه زمانی خرداد تا شهریور ماه، نتیجه  امتحانات را قبلش اعلام می‌کنند و نتایج قبل از اعلام به سیستم در سابقه  تحصیلی داوطلب درج می‌شود و از این جهت مشکلی نیست .

-----------------------------

خلاصه خبر : یه خبر بد داره 2 تا خوب ؛ اولش بدش رو میگم 

ممکنه رئیس جمهور اصلا موافقت نکنه ! مسئول مربوطه گفته اگر به تصویب رئیس جمهور نرسه دیگه هیچی. ولی ایا دولت تدبیر و امید به این موضوع حواسش هست تمام افرادی که دنبال ترمیم معدلن همشون واسه انتخابات ریاست جمهوری سال 96 و تمدید یه دوره 4 ساله دیگه بدرد میخورن ؟  :Yahoo (4):  
خبر خوبش اینه که گفته خرداد 95 هم احتمال اجرایی شدنش هست و اگرم اجرا بشه نمرات جدید تو کنکور هر داوطلب تاثیر داده میشه. 
خبر خوب بعدیش اینه که گفته همه فارغ التحصیلان سال ۸۴ به بعد با هر نمره‌ای مشمول اجرای این طرح می‌شوند. ولی اینجا یه ابهامی پیش میاد ؛ یعنی شرط اصلی ترمیم معدل* فارغ التحصیل* بودنه ؟ پس بچه های پیش دانشگاهی که هنوز فارغ التحصیل نشدن چی ؟
درنهایت امیدوارم هرچی که هست ختم بخیر بشه...

----------


## Dr.Isaac

پس با این حساب حرفای توکلی چرت و پرت بود... هر روز یکی میاد یه حرفی میزنه :Yahoo (75): ...واقعا بی عدالتیه کسی که درصد دروس کنکورش از رقیبش بیشتر باشه ولی رتبش از اون بهتر نباشه... به نظر من به احتمال 90 درصد کنکوری های امسال شامل این طرح میشن :Yahoo (1):

----------


## daniad

خرداد که فایده نداره یه ماه قبل کنکور دیگه کی میتونه نهایی بخونه :/

----------


## Dr.Isaac

> خرداد که فایده نداره یه ماه قبل کنکور دیگه کی میتونه نهایی بخونه :/


شما تا خرداد دروس پایه و پیش رو فول جمع بندی میکنید شک نکن بهترین نمره رو کسب میکنی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## DR Matrix

بازار شایعات حالا حالاها داغه ، فردا یکی دیگه میاد تکذیبش میکنه

----------


## rez657

20
ببینید من الان وقت فیزیک خوندنم بود اومد ببینم زبان فارسی خیلی سبز اومده ک نیومده بعدش اومد ببینم  انجمن چه خبره  یه  یه مشکل تو نرسیدن برنامه با قلم چی داشتم یه ساعت پرید  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (77): خدایی زمان زود میره دریابین لحظه رو 
اسپم نی هاا میخام بگم اگه اجرایی بشه هم زود تنر از خرداد نمیشه پ درسو بخونین نزیک خرداد امارشو می گیرم اگه هر زوز بخایم بیایم اینجا کلی زمان میره 
معدل منم داغونه اگه یه زمانی اجرایی شدش  خبر بدین  
اما  زیاد تو فکرش نباشین برید درررس بخونین  درس  بخونین   فعلن من برم موفق باشین دوستای گلم

----------


## reza.s

> 20
> ببینید من الان وقت فیزیک خوندنم بود اومد ببینم زبان فارسی خیلی سبز اومده ک نیومده بعدش اومد ببینم  انجمن چه خبره  یه  یه مشکل تو نرسیدن برنامه با قلم چی داشتم یه ساعت پرید خدایی زمان زود میره دریابین لحظه رو 
> اسپم نی هاا میخام بگم اگه اجرایی بشه هم زود تنر از خرداد نمیشه پ درسو بخونین نزیک خرداد امارشو می گیرم اگه هر زوز بخایم بیایم اینجا کلی زمان میره 
> معدل منم داغونه اگه یه زمانی اجرایی شدش  خبر بدین  
> اما  زیاد تو فکرش نباشین برید درررس بخونین  درس  بخونین   فعلن من برم موفق باشین دوستای گلم


بله درسته.باید فعلاً رو کنکور تمرکز کنیم.بعدش هنوز وقت هست تا تصویب شدن یا نشدن.

----------


## Lawyer

اینو که چندروز پیش گفتن...

خواهشا آه و ناله و بهانه الکی نگیرید :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (110): 
تو خرداد 95 اجرایی میشه و بعد اونم سوابقت تاثیر داده میشه...!

تازه تو خردادم اجرابشه فرصت! :Yahoo (76):

----------


## m40

حالا که اینجوریه من اگه روزانه نیارم دوباره کنکور میدم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## idealist

> *اگر  اجرای طرح به دی نرسد، فرد می‌تواند در امتحانات خرداد شرکت کند و چون  اعلام نتیجه کنکور به تابستان می‌افتد از این جهت مشکلی ندارد که قبل از  ثبت‌نام در کنکور باشد.
>     وی ادامه می دهد: در هر حال فرقی نمی کند، سوابق تحصیلی شما می‌تواند  مربوط به دی یا خرداد باشد. چون در بازه زمانی خرداد تا شهریور ماه، نتیجه  امتحانات را قبلش اعلام می‌کنند و نتایج قبل از اعلام به سیستم در سابقه  تحصیلی داوطلب درج می‌شود و از این جهت مشکلی نیست* .


*حرف این اقا صحت نداره. ایشون به لحاظ زمانی میگه چنین کاری ممکنه ، اما مطلع نیست طبق روال آموزش و پرورش ، آخرین باری که سوابق تحصیلی رو برای سازمان سنجش ارسال میکنه اسفند ماه هست. دقت کنید اینجا ایرانه و وقتی خبرنگار از مسوولی سوال میکنه ، اون مسوول نمیاد بگه نمیدونم یا باید از مسوول مربوطه بپرسم ، یه چیزی جواب میده حالا درست یا غلط.*

----------


## Dayi javad

این طرح اجرا نخواهد شد ! امسال اجرا نمیش !

اصلا اینا حرفاشون از روی عقلشون نیس !همشو از روی بی عقلیشون میگن!

خرداد موقع جمع بندی کنکور ! اوج حساسیت کنکور 95 همین خرداد !

زمانی ک با ی استرس کوچیک ممکن کل سالو از دست بدی !

گرچه خودم معدلم 14 هس !ولی اگ خرداد ماه باش نمیرم ! چون مطمئنن اگ معدلم رو بهترم بکنم ولی از کنکور ضربه بدتری میخورم!


خدایا ما رو از دس اینا نجات بده ! با این قوانین و اهدافشون

----------


## Dayi javad

برید دعا کنید نگن واس قبولی تو رشته پزشکی معدل بالای .... لازم !
در غیر ایصورت دیگ همه ی درهای امید بسته میش ! :Yahoo (1):

----------


## reza.s

> این طرح اجرا نخواهد شد ! امسال اجرا نمیش !
> 
> اصلا اینا حرفاشون از روی عقلشون نیس !همشو از روی بی عقلیشون میگن!
> 
> خرداد موقع جمع بندی کنکور ! اوج حساسیت کنکور 95 همین خرداد !
> 
> 
> زمانی ک با ی استرس کوچیک ممکن کل سالو از دست بدی !
> 
> ...


اولاً دوران جمع بندی تیر ماه.شما خودت داری میگی 14 شدی پس قطعاً به این طرح لازم دارین.چیزی نمیشه که 2 ساعت بری سر جلسه چندتا امتحان هایی که کم شدی بدی.بعدش وقتی تسلط داشته باشی دیگه  تستی و تشریحی فرقی نداره.

----------


## Dayi javad

> اولاً دوران جمع بندی تیر ماه.شما خودت داری میگی 14 شدی پس قطعاً به این طرح لازم دارین.چیزی نمیشه که 2 ساعت بری سر جلسه چندتا امتحان هایی که کم شدی بدی.بعدش وقتی تسلط داشته باشی دیگه  تستی و تشریحی فرقی نداره.


دوران جمع بندی زمان مشخصی نداره !!

تیرماه 20 روز ب کنکور زمان جمع بندی نهایی !

نه این ک شما بخوای کل درسایی ک چن وقت نخوندی بیای تیرماه جمعشون کنی !

تشریح خوندن با تستی خوندن خیلی فرق داره !!

اونم تو اون زمان ک باید واس سوم وقت بیشتری گذاشت !

شما دینی رو تستی بخون بعد برو نهایی امتحان بده بالای 15 نمیش حداقل تو پاسخ بلندش میمونی 

کلا زمانشم از هر نظری بگی مناسب نیس !

تو خرداد کسی ک ب رتبه بالا فک میکن باید ماکزیمم مطالعه رو داشته باش ! روزی 2 ساعت هم کلی واس خودش زمان !

حالا حدا از اون استرسی ک ب بچه ها وارد میشه و خستگی ک ایجاد میکن !
در ضمن اگ اجرا بشه باید واس همه اجرا بشه در غیر این صورت سال چهارمی های امسال اعتراض میکنن اونام ک اردیبهشت امتحان دارن باز نمیتونن خرداد بیان بازم امتحان بدن !!

کلا با عقل جور در نمیاد ! بخوای دوماه پشت سر هم امتحان بدی واس کنکورم بخونی !

----------


## reza.s

> دوران جمع بندی زمان مشخصی نداره !!
> 
> تیرماه 20 روز ب کنکور زمان جمع بندی نهایی !
> 
> نه این ک شما بخوای کل درسایی ک چن وقت نخوندی بیای تیرماه جمعشون کنی !
> 
> تشریح خوندن با تستی خوندن خیلی فرق داره !!
> 
> اونم تو اون زمان ک باید واس سوم وقت بیشتری گذاشت !
> ...


اولاً  اگر برنامه ریزی کنی میتونی  هم به کنکور  وهم به نهایی برسی.ثانیاً اگه فک میکنی با این معدل میتونی جبران کنی  پس امتحان نده.خدا خیرت هم بده.اجباری نیس که.

----------


## patrik

> اولاً دوران جمع بندی تیر ماه.شما خودت داری میگی 14 شدی پس قطعاً به این طرح لازم دارین.چیزی نمیشه که 2 ساعت بری سر جلسه چندتا امتحان هایی که کم شدی بدی.بعدش وقتی تسلط داشته باشی دیگه  تستی و تشریحی فرقی نداره.


موافقم

----------


## patrik

> دوران جمع بندی زمان مشخصی نداره !!
> 
> تیرماه 20 روز ب کنکور زمان جمع بندی نهایی !
> 
> نه این ک شما بخوای کل درسایی ک چن وقت نخوندی بیای تیرماه جمعشون کنی !
> 
> تشریح خوندن با تستی خوندن خیلی فرق داره !!
> 
> اونم تو اون زمان ک باید واس سوم وقت بیشتری گذاشت !
> ...



شما برای پاسخگویی به سوالات دینی کنکور باید ریز به ریز کتاب را حفظ باشی 
شیمی را خط به خط حفظ باشی .
فیزک هم که کتاب درسی راباید بخوانی چون امسال نوبت فیزیک هست که در کنکور متحول بشود
عربی هم خواندنش زمانی نمیبرد 
زبان هم همینطور
به نظر من مشکلی نمیباشد 
پیش های امسال هم میتونن نهایی ندن کسی اجبار نکرده 
قرار نیست هر قانونی که زده میشه تمام شرایط تک به تک افراد رابسنجه

----------


## mssaeedian

پیشنهاد میکنم حتما یه سری به کارنامه های کنکور 94 سایت گزینه دو بزنید
تاثیر معدل خیلی بیشتر از چیزی هست که فکرشو میکنید...

----------


## meh.75

> پیشنهاد میکنم حتما یه سری به کارنامه های کنکور 94 سایت گزینه دو بزنید
> تاثیر معدل خیلی بیشتر از چیزی هست که فکرشو میکنید...


مگه کارنامه های 94 گذاشته؟؟؟

----------


## mssaeedian

معذرت میخام،منظورم 93 بود  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## afshar

استقبال گسترده و آمار بالای  بازدید خبر ” ترمیم معدل “و پیام های دریافتی درباره آن نشان می‌دهد که  تعداد دانش‌آموزان موافق با این طرح بیش از مخالفان است به همین دلیل  بسیاری از موافقان دچار اضطراب ناشی از زمان اجرای طرح شده‌اند و با وجود  آن که متن خبر گویای بخشی از پاسخ مخاطبان بود، با این حال برخی از  دانش‌آموزان همچنان خواستار تعیین زمان اجرای این مصوبه بودند..........


اما  جای این سوال ها از این مسئول گرامی خالیست که آیا می توان در خلال تمرکز  به روی امتحانات نوبت اول دانش آموزان چهارم متوسط در دی ماه از آنها  امتحان نهایی سوم برای طرح ترمیم معدل هم گرفت ؟
اگر  امتحانات نهایی مجدد (ترمیم معدل) در خرداد 95 برگزار شود ، با در نظر  گرفتن زمان تصحیح اوراق و وقت اعتراض نمرات و ... آیا می توان نمرات را به  موقع به سازمان محترم سنجش  ارسال کرد، تا با تراز بندی و نرمالاسیون تاثیر n درصدی ریز نمرات کتبی  نهایی را مشخص کرد ؟ اگر پاسخ بلی است ، پس چرا تایید نمرات نهایی کنکوری  ها هرسال چندماه زودتر از ثبت نام کنکور سراسری اتفاق میفتد و سال گذشته  برای اولین بار برای ثبت و ضبط بهتر نمرات نهایی کنکوری ها و الکترونیکی  کردن مستندات امتحانات نهایی ، ثبت نام کنکور به پایان بهمن موکول شد ؟



*پرونده ویژه :*


*اما سوالاتی که منتظر پاسخ آنها از مسئولان امر هستیم*


اینکه چرا برای کنکوری های سال های 93 و 94 که تاثیر نمرات کتبی سوم دبیرستان آنها نیز بصورت 25 درصد قطعی اعمال شد چنین تصمیمی اتخاذ نشده بود ؟ آیا حق آنها ضایع شده است ؟


آیا  داوطلبان کنکور 95 امسال نباید مثل سنوات گذشته تاثیر معدل در کنکور در  اواسط آذر با مراجعه به سایت www.dipcode.medu.ir با چک کردن نمرات نهایی  خرداد خود نسبت به تایید آنها و گرفتن کد سوابق تحصیلی اقدام کنند؟


برای چند واحد درسی امکان امتحان مجدد وجود دارد و آیا محدودیت نمره دیپلم کل برای طرح ترمیم دیپلم اتخاذ می شود ؟  آیا طبق شایعه گمانی ها این طرح فقط برای تشویق به مطالعه معدل های پایین از 14 و داوطلبان کنکور سنوات خیلی دور اجرایی خواهد شد ؟


آیا می توان همه دروس نهایی مجددا امتحان داد ؟ آیا سقف و کف تعداد واحدی برای امتحان مجدد دروس کتبی سوم متوسطه اعمال خواهد شد ؟


چرا با وجود هزینه های به شدت بالای برگزاری امتحانات جبرانی (افتاده ها) در شهریور و دی هرسال ، آموزش و پرورش قول اجرایی شدن طرحی را می دهد که طبق پیش بینی های برآورد شده برای آنان از طرح سوال گرفته تا امکانات حوزه های امتحان و تصحیح اوراق و ... میلیاردها تومان هزینه خواهد داشت ؟ آیا این امتحان مجدد هزینه دار خواهد بود ؟ متولی برگزاری امتحانات مراکز آموزش از راه دوری خواهد بود که برای هر واحد درسی ده ها هزار تومان یا مدارس قبلی داوطلبان کنکور بصورت 100% رایگان ؟


سوال مهم اینکه اگر کسی در این امتحان مجدد همچنان نمره پایینی داشت آیا در دوره های آینده هم حق شرکت چند باره در امتحان ترمیم معدل نهایی سال سوم را دارد ؟
یا اصلا اینکه اگر کسی نمره ای حتی کمتر از امتحان قبلی خود در برگه جدید آورد ، تکلیفش چیست ؟


با توجه به پیش ثبت نام امتحانات شهریور و برگزاری امتحانات از هفته جاری برای مردودی ها ، آیا اجرا این طرح برای امسال و کنکوریهای 95 کلید خواهد خورد یا برای سال های آینده موکول خواهد شد ؟ اگر امسال برای کنکوریهای 95 این امکان وجود داشته باشد آیا زمانی مثل ماه دی خواهد بود ؟


  با فرض دی یا خرداد بودن این امتحانات ترمیم معدل کتبی _ آیا می توان از  داوطلبان کنکور 95 انتظار داشت در ماه دی یا خرداد همزمان در دو جبهه  امتحانات نوبت اول یا دوم سال چهارم (پیش1 یا پیش2) و امتحانات مجدد نهایی  سوم متوسطه بخوانند و برای جبران نمرات کتبی خود با آمادگی بالا شرکت کنند ؟  پس این امتحانات چه زمانی دارد ؟


آیا خدایی نکرده انتشار این خبر تنها ترفندی برای درگیر کردن افکار داوطلبان کنکور به سمت جبران نمرات نهایی و خفیف کردن اعتراضات برای سهمیم شدن 10 درصدی نمرات نهایی 4 درس سال چهارم دبیرستان به علاوه سهم قبلی تاثیر نمرات کنکور و در مجموع 35 درصد تاثیر معدل در کنکور 95 خواهد بود ؟ آیا داوطلبان کنکور 95 به مشابه سال های قبل برای تاثیر احتمالی دروس سال چهارم دبیرستان اعتراضی ندارند ؟


راستی برای داوطلبانی که قصد تغییر رشته را دارند ، صرف میکنه برای کار تشریحی دروس نهایی رشته جدید وقت بذارند ، یا اینکه با معدل و دیپلم قبلی حتی با وجود دروس مغایر برای درصدهای بالا در کنکور و ملاک صد درصدی آن تلاش کند ؟


برای داوطلبان آزمون سراسری که دیپلم خود را در سال های نسبتا دورتر گرفته اند ، آیا تمهیداتی اندیشه شده است که مثل بقیه کنکوری ها با گذراندن این امتحانات کارنامه ای جدید با تاثیر مستقیم معدل داشته باشند ؟

----------


## bahman seraj

زمانی حرفای این مسئول صحت خواهد داشت که با موافقت سازمان سنجش همراه شود مبنی بر اینکه خرداد سال آتی امکان ارسال نمرات جدید دیپلم وجود دارد یا خیر.

----------


## bahman seraj

خسته نباشه اموزش و پرورش اینکارو باید برای کنکوری های 92 به بعد میکرد نه الان که بیشتر بچه ها رفتن سراغ دیپ مجدد

----------


## reza.s

> استقبال گسترده و آمار بالای  بازدید خبر ” ترمیم معدل “و پیام های دریافتی درباره آن نشان می‌دهد که  تعداد دانش‌آموزان موافق با این طرح بیش از مخالفان است به همین دلیل  بسیاری از موافقان دچار اضطراب ناشی از زمان اجرای طرح شده‌اند و با وجود  آن که متن خبر گویای بخشی از پاسخ مخاطبان بود، با این حال برخی از  دانش‌آموزان همچنان خواستار تعیین زمان اجرای این مصوبه بودند..........
> 
> 
> اما  جای این سوال ها از این مسئول گرامی خالیست که آیا می توان در خلال تمرکز  به روی امتحانات نوبت اول دانش آموزان چهارم متوسط در دی ماه از آنها  امتحان نهایی سوم برای طرح ترمیم معدل هم گرفت ؟
> اگر  امتحانات نهایی مجدد (ترمیم معدل) در خرداد 95 برگزار شود ، با در نظر  گرفتن زمان تصحیح اوراق و وقت اعتراض نمرات و ... آیا می توان نمرات را به  موقع به سازمان محترم سنجش  ارسال کرد، تا با تراز بندی و نرمالاسیون تاثیر n درصدی ریز نمرات کتبی  نهایی را مشخص کرد ؟ اگر پاسخ بلی است ، پس چرا تایید نمرات نهایی کنکوری  ها هرسال چندماه زودتر از ثبت نام کنکور سراسری اتفاق میفتد و سال گذشته  برای اولین بار برای ثبت و ضبط بهتر نمرات نهایی کنکوری ها و الکترونیکی  کردن مستندات امتحانات نهایی ، ثبت نام کنکور به پایان بهمن موکول شد ؟
> 
> 
> 
> *پرونده ویژه :*
> ...


اگه قرار باشه این همه سوال بپرسیم  از مسئولین که انها هم  بیخیال این طرح میشن.به نظرم خیلی واضحه منظورشون از این طرح.

----------


## AmiR_KHD

*اگه قرار باشه فقط واسه مثلا معدل های زیر 14 باشه خیلی نامردیه...اگه قراره اجرا بشه باید برای همه اجرا بشه حتی دانش آموزی که معدلش شده 19.97 هست  و یه نیم نمره کم داره..

من خودم 18.30 هست معدلم و فیزیکو شدم 14.75...اگه اجرا بشه میخوام فیزیکو فقط امتحان بدم...اگه قراره فقط زیر 14 ای ها امتحان بدن و به ما برسن که نمیشه..تهه بی عدالتیه...*

----------


## reza.s

> *اگه قرار باشه فقط واسه مثلا معدل های زیر 14 باشه خیلی نامردیه...اگه قراره اجرا بشه باید برای همه اجرا بشه حتی دانش آموزی که معدلش شده 19.97 هست  و یه نیم نمره کم داره..
> 
> من خودم 18.30 هست معدلم و فیزیکو شدم 14.75...اگه اجرا بشه میخوام فیزیکو فقط امتحان بدم...اگه قراره فقط زیر 14 ای ها امتحان بدن و به ما برسن که نمیشه..تهه بی عدالتیه...*


هنوز جزئیات دقیقش معلوم نیس.

----------

